# Am I too big for my pony?



## elequine11 (Jun 4, 2020)

A horse should only carry 15-20% of their body weight, 20% being for well muscled horses, with strong toplines, and generally between 8-15 years old (out of their young development and into their prime, but not quite when their bodies start to slow down into senior-hood).

I can't access the google doc, because it says I need permission for access, but if he is 700 lbs, he should only carry 105-140 lbs. Given that he is 19, I would say the lighter end. I'm not saying you should lose weight to ride him at all, but keep in mind his comfort, be aware of his small size and age. I'm also not saying he's too old to ride and should be retired, but do mind that his body's ability to recover is ever-slowing. So hypothetically, as long as your riding includes strengthening his topline (his back specifically) then you should be fine, but you may see him begin to struggle more as he ages. 


As long as you are doing more laid-back rides, i.e. trails, flatwork, maybe low jumps occasionally, or that kind of thing, you should be fine. If you're working him hard, he could begin to struggle.



If you don't want to sell him and still feel he struggles while being ridden, maybe consider making him a driving pony or retiring him entirely. If something seems off with him while being ridden, keep in mind it very well could be something unrelated to your weight, which I don't think is an issue. He could be stiff, have arthritis, or just be a bit lazy. Also, height shouldn't be an issue unless you leg is hanging off so far you can't put on a proper leg-aid.


Overall, no I don't think you are too big/ heavy for him, and unless you're unhappy with him, or feel he would be significantly better off being sold, I see no reason to sell him.


----------



## QueenFirebird (Jul 18, 2020)

I fixed the link, this should work: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1lcrfs2YhxgA16qAc7QKZy-0TJrQ8Nwgo?usp=sharing


----------



## QueenFirebird (Jul 18, 2020)

elequine11 said:


> A horse should only carry 15-20% of their body weight, 20% being for well muscled horses, with strong toplines, and generally between 8-15 years old (out of their young development and into their prime, but not quite when their bodies start to slow down into senior-hood).
> 
> I can't access the google doc, because it says I need permission for access, but if he is 700 lbs, he should only carry 105-140 lbs. Given that he is 19, I would say the lighter end. I'm not saying you should lose weight to ride him at all, but keep in mind his comfort, be aware of his small size and age. I'm also not saying he's too old to ride and should be retired, but do mind that his body's ability to recover is ever-slowing. So hypothetically, as long as your riding includes strengthening his topline (his back specifically) then you should be fine, but you may see him begin to struggle more as he ages.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is what I have heard. I used to be heavier and stopped riding him for 6 months or so and now I am lighter I was hoping to go back to riding him, but his health is important to me and if I feel the slightest like he was uncomfortable I would stop riding him completely and just let my little sister ride him. I fixed the link if pictures would be helpful: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1lcrfs2YhxgA16qAc7QKZy-0TJrQ8Nwgo?usp=sharing


----------



## QueenFirebird (Jul 18, 2020)

QueenFirebird said:


> I have a 19 year old pony mix standing just under 13 hands, around 700 pounds at ideal weight. He is pretty fine boned and narrow. I am almost 18 years old, around 130 pounds, and 5'4'' tall. He does not show any signs of struggling to carry me, sometimes he is lazy on the trails and I worry that it is because I am heavy, but then we turn and head back towards the barn and he has no problem with energy, he takes off like a firecracker if I let him. :smile:
> I still worry that I look to tall or that I may be too heavy to ride him as much as I would like. I do not have another horse and I couldn't bring myself to sell my pony, so I feel very stuck  Everyone I have asked has a different opinion on wether I can ride him or not and how much, so I would really like to hear everyone's opinion and see if I can get a final answer.
> Here is a link to pictures and video of me riding him: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1lcrfs2YhxgA16qAc7QKZy-0TJrQ8Nwgo
> Thanks so much!
> ...


So the link did not work, lol, I fixed it and this should work now: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1lcrfs2YhxgA16qAc7QKZy-0TJrQ8Nwgo?usp=sharing


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the link worked for me. I would say you are right on the border. But, you ride very well, and are very sympathetic, meaning you make yourself an easy burden for him to carry. 



As long as you can make the saddle that fits YOU, also fit him, I think you are fine to keep riding him. Keep him fit, though. sporadic riding is worse, in my opiinion, than regular riding, as regular riding keeps him fit for it.


He is gorgeous, and you have a lovely seat and hands.


----------



## QueenFirebird (Jul 18, 2020)

tinyliny said:


> the link worked for me. I would say you are right on the border. But, you ride very well, and are very sympathetic, meaning you make yourself an easy burden for him to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That reminds me what I forgot to say in my original post, though his saddle fits really well I worry about it being too long for his back and putting pressure after the 18th vertebrae. If this is a problem I wouldn't mind only riding bareback if that would help, would be less weight too.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

You could try riding him bareback and then compare how he goes bareback with how he goes in the saddle. It can give you an idea of if he likes the saddle.

I ride "bareback", but using a nice padded bareback pad. It's the best!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bareback makes all your body weight land on a much smaller area (your own seatbones, and some on your thighs), and makes posting or two point very hard.


----------



## QueenFirebird (Jul 18, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> You could try riding him bareback and then compare how he goes bareback with how he goes in the saddle. It can give you an idea of if he likes the saddle.
> 
> I ride "bareback", but using a nice padded bareback pad. It's the best!


I already ride bareback about 50% of the time, pony seems to have no preference. Though I do notice the few times I have jumped him , he jumps better bareback. Other than that he is the same bareback as under saddle.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

elequine11 said:


> A horse should only carry 15-20% of their body weight, 20% being for well muscled horses, with strong toplines, and generally between 8-15 years old (out of their young development and into their prime, but not quite when their bodies start to slow down into senior-hood)....


Not even remotely accurate, although often repeated. There is no evidence from science, although one badly designed study tried to show 20% was some sort of limit.

Sometimes truth is found by looking around. I rode Mia at 25%+ of her body weight for 7 years and never came CLOSE to tiring her out. Bandit was used for relay races by his previous owner and was ridden at over 35% of his weight - at trots and canters for 10-15 mile legs! That was definitely too much, and he had some behavioral issues (back like an I-beam) - but in 5 years of owning him I've seen no signs of physical harm and he has long since stopped bracing his back.

Trooper's sire was ridden by a friend of mine for ranch work. His sons estimated he rode the stallion 25-30,000 miles, often 40-50 miles/day, before the stallion died of cancer in his early 20s. That would have been 240 lbs of man and saddle on an 800 lb horse.

That said...the pony has thinner legs. Doesn't seem to be in pain or bothered much, though. Wouldn't ask him to do jumping. For comparison sake, this was me (185 lbs) with a 30 lb saddle on (we think) 700 lb Cowboy (30%-ish). Cowboy is 13.0 hands and built like a tank. He can trail ride with me for hours although I don't ride him any more. I do affect his balance on tough ground because my shoulders are higher above his back and it affects his balance more. FWIW, notice WESTERN saddles DO go on the loin, but they are designed to do so.








Also, consider this: Two-point reduces peak impact pressures on a horse's back by 20% compared to both posting and sitting the trot. You can trot as if you are 20% lighter by just using two point.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I think you look great/fine. What I found to be really important is recognising pain - the tiniest of details. A swish of the tail. A head toss when you shuffle your weight. Maybe just dose of stink-eye. Reluctance or rushing even at a particular gait. I say this because I rode my mare, unbeknownst to me at that time, while she had significant issues with her jaw (which meant her teeth grew uneven on one side and got ulcers) but it took me FAR FAR too long, as I was inexperienced, to even realise. By the time the vet was worried enough to get scans done she was riding with her head to one side, assuming to avoid discomfort of a mouth ulcer. Which later led to the discovery of TMJ disorder, arthritis of the the jaw basically. But her holding her head like that? It made her wonky everywhere else. I also distinctly remember a time I got on my mare and she shuffled her weight strangely, a bit like hitching your jeans up on one leg. Got off immediately. Turns out she had pulled a hind shoe that day and had to be redone. Clearly she was sore and I was so grateful that she let me know so kindly. 

Every indicator of pain in the short time I've been with my mare has been so subtle. She is honest and she tells anyone that will listen. But she rarely "shouts" it. Took me a while to really learn to listen to her. Just listen. Take note of everything. I believe I saw somewhere on this forum ages ago someone mentioned that a horse will find more relief when moving which I agree. If I had a large rucksack, even if appropriate for me, I'd rather either be moving or set it down. I know plenty of heavier riders that ride fantastic and don't impede the horse. The only issue I am mostly concerned about regarding heavier (but considerate) riders is when/if they sit mounted for significant periods of time. When moving both horse and rider are engaged, using muscles and working in motion together. Standing still both horse and rider turn into potatoes putting more strain on the horses back, inevitably. Just my opinion though!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

One thing the British and US Cavalry sometimes did: Once an hour, dismount and loosen the saddle. Walk beside the horse for 5-10 minutes. Tighten the saddle and remount. Agree with @Kalraii - horses can be pretty subtle about pain. If you learn your horse, though, you'll be able to recognize the "_Something is bothering me_" signs.

My youngest told me, "_Horses don't talk because people don't listen. But if they find a listener, they'll talk a lot!_" That is true in my experience. When Bandit & I go out alone together, we converse as we ride. Keeps me from feeling lonely....


----------



## ManicDaisy (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m 120 and am riding a pony about the same size. (She is pretty chubby and probably more like 800#, but she would be smaller if in better shape.)

She;s 12/13. I dont think it’s a problem. I would just be sure to work the pony into exercise slowly, as you would a human over the age of, say, 30-40. 

Ponies are sturdier than horses. For pleasure riding, I’d think you’d be fine.


----------

